# Need to remove Eset Nod32 to install Kaspersky Internet Security 2010



## maher871 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have been using ESET Nod32 online Scanner which I thought I uninstalled. I just purchased Kaspersky Internet security 2010 but it won't install because it shows ESET on-access scanner still in the computer. I have tried everything Kaspersky reccomends but still no avail. I have tried to delete eset program files but they are in use by ekrn.exe. I'm stumped please hlp me out..

Thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You might be best re-installing NOD32 then uninstalling it correctly.

See here for a guide

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2116


----------

